# The Start of a Challenge



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*The start of a challenge*

I found some plans from Woodsmith.com for a mainly pocket hole jig constructed entertainment center. With my level of skill still being fairly newbie, I decided this would be a great project (as we need a new stand badly), and I don't have to worry about perfecting mortis/tenon/dovetail yet… So yesterday my dad and I drove to a lumber mill in his part of the state and I was able to pick up some good looking red oak for a decent price so I can get started. The wood is currently at his house, since he was willing to help with some of the rough cutting and I didn't have the room in my car to haul plywood. I'll be going back next weekend with my truck anyway so  Just excited to get started! I figured I'd post my pics, progress and pictures here. If this isn't the right spot, would someone let me know? Thanks!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

rhybeka said:


> *The start of a challenge*
> 
> I found some plans from Woodsmith.com for a mainly pocket hole jig constructed entertainment center. With my level of skill still being fairly newbie, I decided this would be a great project (as we need a new stand badly), and I don't have to worry about perfecting mortis/tenon/dovetail yet… So yesterday my dad and I drove to a lumber mill in his part of the state and I was able to pick up some good looking red oak for a decent price so I can get started. The wood is currently at his house, since he was willing to help with some of the rough cutting and I didn't have the room in my car to haul plywood. I'll be going back next weekend with my truck anyway so  Just excited to get started! I figured I'd post my pics, progress and pictures here. If this isn't the right spot, would someone let me know? Thanks!


Rhybeka, this is certainly the right place to post about the entertainment construction. It will be interesting to watch your progress on this project. Following a construction blog series is always an interesting way to get "inside" info on a project.  So keep the posts coming.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *The start of a challenge*
> 
> I found some plans from Woodsmith.com for a mainly pocket hole jig constructed entertainment center. With my level of skill still being fairly newbie, I decided this would be a great project (as we need a new stand badly), and I don't have to worry about perfecting mortis/tenon/dovetail yet… So yesterday my dad and I drove to a lumber mill in his part of the state and I was able to pick up some good looking red oak for a decent price so I can get started. The wood is currently at his house, since he was willing to help with some of the rough cutting and I didn't have the room in my car to haul plywood. I'll be going back next weekend with my truck anyway so  Just excited to get started! I figured I'd post my pics, progress and pictures here. If this isn't the right spot, would someone let me know? Thanks!


So hopefully some of you may be following my laboriously slow progress on this project, but with the school quarter winding down, I haven't gotten much progress made. So far, my dad was kind enough to get all the pieces cut for me. I was reminded that the boards aren't a true 1 inch thick, but 15/16ths. When I asked if it made a difference, I was told no since it's all the same. The one thing it's gotten me out of is the first step in the directions since the gentleman walking through the project had to rabbet the edges of his plywood to create a shadow. I already have a shadow. My question is this. I've dry fit the pieces for the ends together, consisting of a center 3/4 piece of red oak ply, then 1 inch rails on the right/left sides and then pieces of 1×3ish at the top and the bottom (also red oak). This lead me to realize that the plywood wasn't cut perfectly straight. One starts at the perfect width and gains about 1/4 up to the other end. I believe this is also the case for the other piece. My dad tells me it's my job to figure it out.  So, my question is what is the best way to take the high spots out of the plywood? My black and decker table saw is setup, but I've not used it before, and I'm sure it needs a better blade on it. I thought about using a block plane to knock it down (just have to get my blade and chip breaker sharpened and make sure everything is correct on that). I started with sanding, but that is going to take way too long. I'm open to any ideas - I'm trying to keep the edge from chipping too badly but it appears the blade dad used wasn't the best either since there's plenty of chip out already. I'll post some pics here after I get lunch. Thanks everybody!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *The start of a challenge*
> 
> I found some plans from Woodsmith.com for a mainly pocket hole jig constructed entertainment center. With my level of skill still being fairly newbie, I decided this would be a great project (as we need a new stand badly), and I don't have to worry about perfecting mortis/tenon/dovetail yet… So yesterday my dad and I drove to a lumber mill in his part of the state and I was able to pick up some good looking red oak for a decent price so I can get started. The wood is currently at his house, since he was willing to help with some of the rough cutting and I didn't have the room in my car to haul plywood. I'll be going back next weekend with my truck anyway so  Just excited to get started! I figured I'd post my pics, progress and pictures here. If this isn't the right spot, would someone let me know? Thanks!


hm - too late to edit this post - it only gains about 1/16 to 1/8th of an inch. Must have too much homework on the brain!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *The start of a challenge*
> 
> I found some plans from Woodsmith.com for a mainly pocket hole jig constructed entertainment center. With my level of skill still being fairly newbie, I decided this would be a great project (as we need a new stand badly), and I don't have to worry about perfecting mortis/tenon/dovetail yet… So yesterday my dad and I drove to a lumber mill in his part of the state and I was able to pick up some good looking red oak for a decent price so I can get started. The wood is currently at his house, since he was willing to help with some of the rough cutting and I didn't have the room in my car to haul plywood. I'll be going back next weekend with my truck anyway so  Just excited to get started! I figured I'd post my pics, progress and pictures here. If this isn't the right spot, would someone let me know? Thanks!


well, I said I'd post pics, and here's the first round. Part of me wanted to start staining the pieces as I went along, since all of the holes were due to be pocketed on the interior, no need for any exterior touch ups. All a part of the learning process, no? So much for trying to help myself be ahead of the game. The case construction is done. I'm up to the point of putting the middle divider in, and running into some more complications. It's flush with the front of the case on the bottom, but not on the top. It's off by a good oh - quarter of an inch? I measured the piece and it appears to be 20 1/4 wide at both ends so I'm a tad stumped. I'm not sure it'll matter except for aesthetics since the whole thing is getting case framed, front and back. For my peace of mind I"ll have to fix it but for now it'll have to wait until the homework monster has abated. 
I thought I'd at least post some pics of how it's going on to this point  I did have to use my plane on the 1/4 piece of oak that hides the ply face on the divider - that was pretty sweet 


!
!

guess I'm still not getting the hang of the picture code… hopefully it'll click soon


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *The start of a challenge*
> 
> I found some plans from Woodsmith.com for a mainly pocket hole jig constructed entertainment center. With my level of skill still being fairly newbie, I decided this would be a great project (as we need a new stand badly), and I don't have to worry about perfecting mortis/tenon/dovetail yet… So yesterday my dad and I drove to a lumber mill in his part of the state and I was able to pick up some good looking red oak for a decent price so I can get started. The wood is currently at his house, since he was willing to help with some of the rough cutting and I didn't have the room in my car to haul plywood. I'll be going back next weekend with my truck anyway so  Just excited to get started! I figured I'd post my pics, progress and pictures here. If this isn't the right spot, would someone let me know? Thanks!


http://rhybeka.bitbucket.be/Photos_files/blades/dividertop.jpg
http://rhybeka.bitbucket.be/Photos_files/blades/dividertop.jpg
http://rhybeka.bitbucket.be/Photos_file/blades/dividerbottom.jpg

try these links on for size - they'll work 

I think I figured out I'm going to try to gently pry up the facing and shim that so it's visually flush with the front. At least if that fails all I'm out is a piece of facing


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *The start of a challenge*
> 
> I found some plans from Woodsmith.com for a mainly pocket hole jig constructed entertainment center. With my level of skill still being fairly newbie, I decided this would be a great project (as we need a new stand badly), and I don't have to worry about perfecting mortis/tenon/dovetail yet… So yesterday my dad and I drove to a lumber mill in his part of the state and I was able to pick up some good looking red oak for a decent price so I can get started. The wood is currently at his house, since he was willing to help with some of the rough cutting and I didn't have the room in my car to haul plywood. I'll be going back next weekend with my truck anyway so  Just excited to get started! I figured I'd post my pics, progress and pictures here. If this isn't the right spot, would someone let me know? Thanks!


well… I got past that…now to find out once I got the case frame together, it's 1/8 of an inch off on one side when it's flush on the other. Looks like the 'extra' lumber I had isn't so extra. Another lesson learned about having other people cut my parts.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*So now that I've kinda figured out this blogging series thing...*

hard to believe I started this project 193 days ago and it's still a pretty rough project. School, and a master bathroom remodel have taken me away…that and I hit a brick wall when the wood is cut to the dimensions required but…somethings causing the case to be 1/2 inch too long, and I've got an extra 2 inches inside the case… still not certain how it's happened, but I'm moving on to get it done…we need this piece sooner rather than later and the weather will soon be way too chilly for me to be out in the garage. As I said, the case is constructed, and I have the front and back case frames on, so now the interior - which originally had two sets of 19×19 shelves in it will now hold one set of 19×19 shelves, then the divider, a 12 inch area to accomodate gaming systems, and what is left will be storage for game controllers, games, etc. Hopefully this part can go without a hitch!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *So now that I've kinda figured out this blogging series thing...*
> 
> hard to believe I started this project 193 days ago and it's still a pretty rough project. School, and a master bathroom remodel have taken me away…that and I hit a brick wall when the wood is cut to the dimensions required but…somethings causing the case to be 1/2 inch too long, and I've got an extra 2 inches inside the case… still not certain how it's happened, but I'm moving on to get it done…we need this piece sooner rather than later and the weather will soon be way too chilly for me to be out in the garage. As I said, the case is constructed, and I have the front and back case frames on, so now the interior - which originally had two sets of 19×19 shelves in it will now hold one set of 19×19 shelves, then the divider, a 12 inch area to accomodate gaming systems, and what is left will be storage for game controllers, games, etc. Hopefully this part can go without a hitch!


Did you transpose the number(s) when you wrote it down or did you mentally transpose it? That happens to me now and then and I hate it when it happens. It happens especially when I am reading the measuring tape upside down. Better luck next time.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *So now that I've kinda figured out this blogging series thing...*
> 
> hard to believe I started this project 193 days ago and it's still a pretty rough project. School, and a master bathroom remodel have taken me away…that and I hit a brick wall when the wood is cut to the dimensions required but…somethings causing the case to be 1/2 inch too long, and I've got an extra 2 inches inside the case… still not certain how it's happened, but I'm moving on to get it done…we need this piece sooner rather than later and the weather will soon be way too chilly for me to be out in the garage. As I said, the case is constructed, and I have the front and back case frames on, so now the interior - which originally had two sets of 19×19 shelves in it will now hold one set of 19×19 shelves, then the divider, a 12 inch area to accomodate gaming systems, and what is left will be storage for game controllers, games, etc. Hopefully this part can go without a hitch!


Too much is always better than too little!

My board stretcher quit working, so now I really have to be careful!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*updated pictures and status*

Slow going, I know, but I finally had a chance to make some headway on this project today. My work area has changed to our back sunroom since the garage is officially too cold to get anything to dry in a decent amount of time  I'm kind of winging it since I've really parted ways from the original plan on the interior of the case. I'll have to see if I can upload a picture of my sketchup draft. Here's what it looks like currently - the clamps are holding in the 1/4 shelf jig strips I glued in earlier.









So the question I'm forming is regarding the doors…they're due to be flush with the front frame, but of course since my interior dimensions have fluctuated a bit, my doors aren't centered on the center case divider. I'm trying to decide what to do about this. I'll take any and all suggestions. The doors themselves are just pocket hole screwed right now - I wanted to be able to eyeball the situation and take pictures


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*frustration setting in again...*

just when I thought things might be starting to look up, I run into a whole slew of troubles to solve with this entertainment center. Again I question my sanity of just pushing through to finish this thing and keep thinking I just need to get it done and learn from the mistakes and go from there… of course I have cuts I need to make on my table saw and we're due to get a few inches of snow and under 20 degree weather starting tomorrow. Ugh. If you guys feel like giving any input on when to shelve a project, feel free to chime in… so far my plan is to trim my shelves down, finish the interior layout on the right side and get those pieces cut, figure out how to equal out my doors so there's the same amount of space and they both hit the divider so the magnetic catches will work, and hopefully by then… it will be time for finishing… Sorry for the rant, just venting since I was hoping to have this done by now so I could move onto something less complicated like shelves and boxes.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*out of square case...meet doors*

So to bring us up to speed, I've managed to get the case assembled with the front and back frames - it doesn't look pretty - yet. Some of it's finished, thinking that would make my job easier in the end - seeing that as a definite mistake…my penitence will be sanding and re-staining it all at once. I need to start a Ms. Debbie's notebook for this project since it's so long in between that I'm able to work on it! It has been a learning experience, if anything showing me that my next project has to be a workbench - which I've already decided on and grabbed plans for, and sort of started modifying. That's another blog.

Anywhoo - in the course of trying to properly size the doors in the front, come to find out something is out of whack - even with me checking for square multiple times and being right on. I believe something happened with the center support if memory serves, but at this point I can't say. at this point I'm just trying to get the spacing around the doors to be aesthetically pleasing, and make it so both hit the center support so they will catch the magnetic clasp. This of course is no easy feat…. other than that - the only thing to do is rabbet the backs of the doors so I can install glass, create the top (I believe it's biscuited but I may need to kreg jig it), fix it so it looks ok and is sturdy, sand and restain, and it's complete.

Simple, huh?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Part 4 - I think*

I thought I would post my slow progress…this project luckily has made the priority list - otherwise known as - the significant other has said I can't buy any more wood or start any other projects until this is done. Rightfully so and I agreed a while ago. So now that I'm down to one class a semester, and my dad has been a big help just trying to help me 'get this done' and offering creative suggestions, it's about there. One thing is for sure - I won't be passing this piece down to anyone, but it's at least sturdy and will hopefully be decent enough looking to take up a place in the house until I can beef up my skills to make a better one.



























as you can see, I'm really eating some humble pie since I thought I would get a jump on finishing and be smart…not realizing I'd have to come back and remove it do to various reasons. talk about a learning curve on getting into all of those angles and such!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Part 4 - I think*
> 
> I thought I would post my slow progress…this project luckily has made the priority list - otherwise known as - the significant other has said I can't buy any more wood or start any other projects until this is done. Rightfully so and I agreed a while ago. So now that I'm down to one class a semester, and my dad has been a big help just trying to help me 'get this done' and offering creative suggestions, it's about there. One thing is for sure - I won't be passing this piece down to anyone, but it's at least sturdy and will hopefully be decent enough looking to take up a place in the house until I can beef up my skills to make a better one.
> 
> ...


Im jumping in late on the blog but it looks like youve learned a lot on this project and youve done quite well. It has doors so it must be square, which is a trick in itself. Youve installed hinges that looks really good, no easy feat there either. the glass aint broke so the rabbets should be well done. The overall design is good and functional, its going to do its job well for a long time … way to go.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Part 4 - I think*
> 
> I thought I would post my slow progress…this project luckily has made the priority list - otherwise known as - the significant other has said I can't buy any more wood or start any other projects until this is done. Rightfully so and I agreed a while ago. So now that I'm down to one class a semester, and my dad has been a big help just trying to help me 'get this done' and offering creative suggestions, it's about there. One thing is for sure - I won't be passing this piece down to anyone, but it's at least sturdy and will hopefully be decent enough looking to take up a place in the house until I can beef up my skills to make a better one.
> 
> ...


thanks Chris! That's mainly my dad's doing… this was a plan I got from fine woodworking thinking it was all pocket hole joinery (well worded advertisement strikes again!!) and it really turned into something more complicated than just that after the first three pages. I have learned a lot - if anything I got a lot of daddy/daughter time and a good respect for old fashioned problem solving and ingenuity  I still need to make one of Ms. Debbie P's "Lesson Learned" books 

I'm still scanning the forums for ideas on how to remove the finish - I've gotten started with 80/100 grit sand paper but I think I may switch over to a hand scraper if I can find the pack I bought last year and haven't busted out. it's Oak ply and solid oak so I'm hoping it will help me get into some of those crevices that my orbital sander can't manage.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Fin of this challenge*










Well, I'm relieved this project is finished… but I'm ready to start another. I learned a lot while building this - namely I need to go back to basics and some easier / simpler projects. Especially with time constraints like homework.  Please ignore the dog hair - I was in the process of cleaning and rememebrered I needed a pic! Now I'm off to plan my next woodworking adventure!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Fin of this challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good and like it was made to fit there. Just remember, dog hair is proof you live in a home and not a museum; nothing to worry about there.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Fin of this challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that oak? It looks very good and not that easy to build!

I *try* to challenge myself once in a while; otherwise there is no increase in the skills or the adventure. Notice that the try is emphasized as it does always work and I end up in to deep and it may take a while to find my way out.

I guess better planning could help!


----------

